# Mid Atlantic Storm of the Century !



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Well here I am in VA waiting for the most recent *Storm of the Century *to finish dumping it's load. We should get about a foot. My son who's in college near DC is expecting 20 to 30 inches!

This is the fourth major snowstorm we've had this winter and all of them have been over weekends...

I ordered a new snow blade but it hasn't come in yet so I'll have to use my GP bucket...


----------



## mike6256 (Dec 15, 2007)

WOW!! you guy's are getting slammed... Send some up... Good luck.


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

mike6256;988555 said:


> WOW!! you guy's are getting slammed... Send some up... Good luck.


same here but I want the entire 20-30"


----------



## FordFisherman (Dec 5, 2007)

Nice- you guys are long overdue for a good winter. Here ya go=


----------



## Lugnut (Feb 25, 2006)

You guys are getting the winter we're supposed to be having...most we got is 5 inches so far. Enjoy


----------



## 4x4Farmer (Sep 22, 2006)

have fun with that!! lol Thats a good picture through the evergreens with the snow on them, kinda cool lokking.


----------



## rbialkin (Feb 5, 2010)

If anyone needs an extra crew for the weekend to help clear snow I have two crews ready to go. All four guys are experienced, we carry business liability insurance as well as plow insurance and we work hard. One truck will get you two guys with a plow, 2 snow blowers and shovels. Two trucks available for the weekend. Call me (781) 801-3346 if you need help. Make it worth my while and we'll leave Boston with an hour's notice.

Rodney


----------



## JN16184 (Dec 30, 2006)

Not much in the Richmond area to work with, yet. Maybe by tomorrow.


----------



## rbialkin (Feb 5, 2010)

Give me a call in the morning. We can load up and be on the road within an hour. Will take us a while to get there, but we could work that out on the phone.


----------



## mkwl (Jan 21, 2005)

You southern guys are so lucky- I wish we were getting that kind of snow here in Northern, NJ!


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

Lugnut;988663 said:


> You guys are getting the winter we're supposed to be having...most we got is 5 inches so far. Enjoy


Just heard from the weather guy on TV that our average snowfall for the season is 18" and to date we've got 38" with a couple inches more today and another system scheduled for Wed...

Typically for us late Feb and March gives us the biggest snows so we may have a ways to go yet...

Just heard that the people in DC who have no clue about how to live with snow are calling the storm *STORMAGEDDON* !


----------



## wirenut (Jan 16, 2004)

pictures ...we need pictures... anyone do the dc area ?? white house maybe?


----------



## SMLCAT (Jan 31, 2010)

I just got an email from a client who lives in Manassas, VA just outside of DC.
He said the whole area was paralyzed and sent me a couple of pictures so you can get your fix

The yardstick measured 24" !!


----------



## linycctitan (Aug 13, 2007)

According to NWS a few spots in Maryland got 30 - 38.5"! They had I95 shut down completely! I cant wait to see those pics.


----------



## joef450snowplow (Jul 4, 2008)

linycctitan;989955 said:


> According to NWS a few spots in Maryland got 30 - 38.5"! They had I95 shut down completely! I cant wait to see those pics.


u guys lucky i live on the island n we were gana get 6 to 8 then got nothing


----------



## MatthewG (Jun 16, 2009)

Two quick cell pics from todays work in Lehighton Pa, my helper in our tractor blowing snow, almost on me.:waving:


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

http://www1.whdh.com/news/articles/national/BO134977/


----------

